# Trigano 550 electrics



## sheppyboy (May 28, 2007)

Hi All

I have a problem with the electrics on my 550 when using the mains hookup. At home when connected to the 240 supply everything works fine, but when taken onto a site using the 240 supply it keeps tripping out.

I have tried different leads but it still trips out on sites but OK at home.

This is happening on most sites that I use.

Anybody else had this experience or any ideas as to what is causing the problem.

Regards Sheppyboy


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Is it the 550 system that trips, or that on the site?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

It is possible that you are overloading the hookup whilst away. Don't forget that you have far more available amps at home than you do on a campsite. Most sites only give you 8-16A-some only 4. It doesnt take a lot of consumption to cause trips.


----------



## sheppyboy (May 28, 2007)

thanks for your reply lads,the answer to your questions are,
both trips click out when used on site,if the van trip clicks out the site trip stays in and if the site trip clicks out the van trip stays in.
trips out with no load on electrics,only battery charger,which i presume is on from switch on.
regards
sheppyboy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I suggest that there is an earth leakage fault and its the rcd that trips (either in the van or the hook up pillar). Perhaps your earth connection isn't too good at home and that masks the fault. Are you in a town or the country.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

As stated above it could all be down to amps.

At home your socket is probably run through a 32 amp breaker in the main control box.

On the campsite you could be on 6 amp or probably 16 amps.

Having said that the control box in the caravan usually limits each circuit to 10 or 5 amps.

Do remember that 1 kW = 4 amps (approx).

Normally you cannot have a kettle, water heater, fridge and heater all on at once.

Get use to being careful. Know the amps used by each appliance and switch on and off a necessary.

One further point - are you using the same lead at home and on site. If not it could be a dodgy/damp lead.


----------

